
Ask HN: What are the best ideas for employee schwag? - davidhegarty
Does anyone have better ideas than tshirts, hoodies or Patagonia jackets?
======
mips_avatar
Microsoft has these cool socks. My friend from google helped another friend
prep for an interview at Microsoft. When they got the job at Microsoft they
gave Microsoft socks to the googler. Like I know company swag is supposed to
be visible. But sometimes it’s fun to have swag not many people will see.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
If it's for employees and not potential customers/partners then you can go
full functional!

Mouse pads, pens, notepads, letterhead. Coffee mugs, beer glasses, or water
bottles depending on which beverage is on your perk list.

------
ThrowawayR2
The corporate swag I've kept longest was a company-logoed duffel bag. I still
use it whenever I travel.

Backpacks are always handy as well.

------
masonic
Real estate.

